# Vikings... anybody jumping ship yet



## BIRDSHOOTER

We'll its 3rd quarter, this is getting hard to watch. Same story as last week, there can't be many feet left to shoot with these turnovers. To me the vikings lack mental toughness and I don't know who's more to blame the coaches or players. There is still time to right this ship this season but another week or two of this and turn out the lights the party is over.....


----------



## NDJ

uke:

the blue guy has Dante for his fanatsy QB


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER

We'll, I guess its like being a drunk, you have to reach bottom before you can go up...


----------



## DeltaBoy

I hope they can do something... Congrats to the Vikings! They finally scored a focking touchdown.

2005 total offensive points: 8

:lol:


----------



## mallardhunter

Well I am just going to go shoot myself now :eyeroll:


----------



## SiouxperDave25

DeltaBoy said:


> 2005 total offensive points: 8 :lol:


It's pretty pathetic that Culpepper has more turnovers than that. :lol:


----------



## mbitz

Does anyone else think it's a problem that we had 15 rushes last week for 33 yards and then came out this week and did the same thing and rushed 14 times...Definately what you want to do when your QB is fumbling or throwing an interception every possesion...


----------



## duketter

I am a vikings fan, but I think they need to sit Duante. 5 INT's is crazy plus his last week's performance. Did you see all the open guys down the field he was missing all day? Even the announcers were showing it. I understand it is easier for me to sit and watch and yell that guy is WIDE OPEN, why not throw him the ball instead of standing in the pocket for 2 minutes and then fumble. He got lucky twice on penalties where he fumbled.

They not only lost Moss this year, but it has hurt big time. Duante cannot just look down the field anymore for one guy and throw up the ball.

Frustrated Vikings Fan


----------



## Chris Schulz

almost had more turnovers then yards :toofunny:


----------



## sotaman

Tice the dumb guy has such a dubble standard. Why do you take Bennet out after a fumble but yet leave Cullpepper in there to get knocked around. I thought Tice in his wisdom said no one is a safe starter and blah blah blah. Let Cullpepper know he is not safe..


----------



## Niles Short

Amen brother ... get that fumbling idiot Sasquatch out of there


----------



## drjongy

Culpeper actually looked like he was afraid to get hit out there! What happened to the time when he would take off running and just plow people over?


----------



## sotaman

I was wondering the same thing you are 275 and can run like the wind but then you just sit in the pocket to get hit and fumble the ball.. What a dork.......


----------



## Goldy's Pal

> Why do you take Bennet out after a fumble but yet leave Cullpepper in there to get knocked around.


Because Tice told the world after the Moss trade this is Daunte's team now. :roll:



> I thought Tice in his wisdom


Stop right there, Tice and wisdom should never belong in a sentence together. :lol:

This running back by committee has always bothered me. How can a back get into the game when every other play he's on the sideline? Get one of them to be "The go to guy" and stick to it at least for a full game. I don't see what's so complicated about it.


----------



## sotaman

I like that Goldy


----------



## muskat

"You say it best, when you say nothing at all..."

uke:


----------



## njsimonson

I thought last week after the TB game that all those pundits were wrong saying "It's because there's no Randy Moss on the field," or "this is due to Culpepper not having Moss anymore" or "Moss made this team" and so on and I dismissed it as a bunch of malarkey.

But I watched Pep this weekend. He lacked vision on the field, he threw to AVERAGE receivers in double coverage like he expected leaping one-arm grabs. He was unaware of open receivers, he didn't seem to know where to throw the ball.

And I got to thinking...maybe IT IS BECAUSE MOSS IS NOT THERE AFTERALL!!! Moss freed up OTHER receivers, making the decision EASY for Culpepper on where to throw. He also posessed amazing physical skills, even when he played half-assedly, and could pull a toss up down between two defenders. No matter how bad a game was, Pep could always count on Moss influencing the outcome...Moss was the leader, Daunte wasn't.

I think we're seeing that now...a team without a leader, without a focal point, and without a clue as to how to pick up the pieces...10-6 predictions are now turning to 6-10...I sure hope the ship gets righted, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## always_outdoors

nj: I think you are correct on Moss's leaving, it definitely has an impact to the way the team has to change around not having him, but they should have been able to change accordingly and deal with it. The biggest problem is CULPEPPER. He is an overrated QB.

Daunte with the Vikes is like me playing Basketball with Shaq, MJ, Dr. J, and Magic. A bunch of good players with someone who sucks. Will we win games? Maybe a few, Will I look good playing with them? Maybe at times. But all in all I am not of that caliber of playing skills.

All these QB's that the Vikes had for one year and then would trade off only to be burned by them. Now we hang onto a QB for years when he just hasn't produced. :eyeroll:

I thought it bad when the Vikes were giving all their good prospects to Dallas back in the late eighty's and early nineties.

Give up CULPEPPER and get on with winning.


----------



## Ripline

:beer:


----------



## KEN W

At least the Packers seem to be worse.They can't even beat 2 of the poorer teams in the league....Cleveland at home??????


----------



## Boy

I haven't jumped ship, but I have NO confidence in this QB, coach or team.

Not ever going to stop being a fan, but I am also not expecting anything but suckiness from them this year.

I pretty much feel the same way you do Goldy. And that is saying a ton for me to agree with a gopher fan!  :beer:


----------



## SiouxperDave25

njsimonson said:


> And I got to thinking...maybe IT IS BECAUSE MOSS IS NOT THERE AFTERALL!!! Moss freed up OTHER receivers, making the decision EASY for Culpepper on where to throw. He also posessed amazing physical skills, even when he played half-assedly, and could pull a toss up down between two defenders. No matter how bad a game was, Pep could always count on Moss influencing the outcome...Moss was the leader, Daunte wasn't.


Bingo!!! Daunte hasn't had to read a defense in seven years because of Moss and now he's completely lost. He knew Moss was going to get double covered on almost every play and that opened up the other half of the field. Now that the Vikes don't have a receiver that scares any team, Culpepper's in for a long year.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

KEN W said:


> At least the Packers seem to be worse.They can't even beat 2 of the poorer teams in the league....Cleveland at home??????


Ken, we almost set the record in Cinci for the largest shutout at home.... We're in no position right now to poke at the cheeseheads. oke:


----------



## drjongy

live2hunt said:


> Now we hang onto a QB for years when he just hasn't produced. :eyeroll:


I don't know if I would go that far...his numbers have been pretty good in the past, even the times without Moss playing.

I am certianly dissapointed with Culpeper thus far, but it is only a couple games. Instead of starting off strong and fading, perhaps they can have a good end to the season and go into the playoffs with some momentum for once.

It is getting tougher, but I still have hope and root for the Vikings every game.

GO VIKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tmonster

Always been a huge vikes fan, always will. With that said i was cheering for more turnovers and for them not to get a cheap touchdown in the second half. The freakishly large qb with freakishly small hands needs to be sat down. did anyone catch the play that they showed culpecker "not having enough time to throw?" I did a slow onethousand....up to five! not enough time! for what!

all the announcers were talking about how culpecker hasn't had to read real defenences yet. so it took him 6 years to read one! dump the chump. I hope they lose big again and tice is gone. i've been wishing him gone for a couple of years now.


----------



## 870 XPRS

tmonster said:


> Always been a huge vikes fan, always will.





> I hope they lose big again


Man it sure sounds like it


----------



## lake 17

It's not the offense, it's poor defense. Too many points are being allowed. Back in the days of Page, Larson and boys, 8 points was more than enough.


----------



## SiouxperDave25

lake 17 said:


> It's not the offense, it's poor defense. Too many points are being allowed. Back in the days of Page, Larson and boys, 8 points was more than enough.


Good point. The revamped defense sucks too! At least the Vikes have a good punter. Not that they'll need him with Culpepper fumbling and throwing interceptions every other possession.


----------



## tmonster

870, i do hope they lose again, and big! i'm a diehard, even if they're 0 and 16, and i'd never jump ship. losing big is what they really need, not to "patch" things up just enough to get by. its obvious that all the little holes that they half-a$$ filled in are all leaking at once, so the ships gotta go down. if it doesn't, we'll just be stuck with a crappy leaky ship that will never float. hmm, sounds familiar (last couple years).

its been proven that a team doesn't need randy moss to win championships, because moss doesn't have one yet. offense sells tickets, but defense wins championships.

i'd rather see them go 2-14 and rebuild then to back into the playoffs again just to say that everything is o.k. and they're "this" close to a championship. with those two wins all i ask is that they beat the packers, twice.

after throwing a couple picks and a couple fumbles that were called back, i'm sure pretty much everyone was hoping stone hands would throw another pick so we could see him get benched. and he did, but didn't get benched. so i was hoping for another, which happened, still in the game. how about a fifth? happened, still not benched. so what does it take to get benched? maybe they could have handed the ball off, especially when it was obvious that the vikes weren't coming back (the whole second half).

the t.d. at the end was a pathetic attempt at not getting shut out.

its been proven that a good coach can take a team like the vikings and make them a winner/contender. who knows, they may have all the pieces for a championship right now but the coaching isn't there. also, it may not be all daunte's fault if the offensive game plan and system sucks. if the preparation and plays being called suck, what's he supposed to do.

tice has got to go. he didn't have the credentials to be an nfl head coach when he started, and i bet he won't get any phone calls when he gets let go. of all the denny green assistants that are head coaches such as billick and dungy, we get tice? the offensive line coach, what a consolation. if their offensive line sucks, and the head coach was a prior offensive line coach, not good.


----------



## MossyMO

I saw this morning on the news a guy in the Cities had his pickup broken into yesterday; seems he had 4 Vikings tickets to this Sunday's New Orleans game on his dash. When asked if he was going to have security at the game check who was sitting in his seats he replied, "Hell no, they left 4 more tickets."


----------



## Bore.224

Guys Guys Just the fact that the Patriots are out their is enought for you to jump ship. Forget all this nonsence I will welcome you as Patriot fans, come watch the greatest team to ever take the field The New England Patriots.


----------



## spoiler92

Hell NO!

Go Vikes!


----------

